# lawnflite 920 twin blade uneven cut



## william (Jul 17, 2008)

The blades on my mower are not the same height off the ground(approx 1cm difference) creating a very obvious uneven effect. Can anyone offer a soln. or is it a job for the professionals? I bought it 2nd. hand and otherwise it's in good condition and works well.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

could you please retype it, i dont understand what soln is or 2nd. hand means to you. I think the mower blades may be bent downwards. Did you replace the blades with new ones? you need to be more specific, can you add more to this so we can help you please. Much apreciated.
welcome to TF community william


----------



## william (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello

Soln.=solution, 2nd. hand means It was not new. I have checked the blades they are both in good condition.
thank you

William


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

try checking for worn or broken hangers for the deck, like check to make sure the deck brackets are not broken off. This is kinda hard to debate. You should take it to a MTD dealer and have them take a look at it, if they say something is wrong, look with them at it, so you dont get ripped off for something that was originally fine, and post it here on TF.


----------

